# Inspected by.... #6 ...



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

PLEASE STAND BY....UPDATES WILL BE PROVIDED AS NECESSARY...


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Should seek shelter


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

9405 5036 9930 0028 7944 16

_*squadron....SCRAMBLE!!!*_


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Oh Dear-Oh me-Oh my!*

*Inspector # 6 is scawy!*


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!


----------



## Jimbo57 (Aug 15, 2009)

jeepthing said:


> Should seek shelter












It won"t help. Target sighted.... Guidance locked..... Moving in...... Firing.....
0308 0660 0000 7054 4676


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Pow Pow Pow!


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

View attachment 48441


Inspector six to Houston countdown has started.

0309 1830 0000 6248 2729


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

There is nothing better than organized chaos!! haha


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

haahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Bombs away!
0308 2040 0002 4730 2319.....

and may God have mercy on his soul! :target:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Seriously, what is going on???? This is some super scary stuff!!!!


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

What the crap?!? This is coming from all over the place!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

I dont know but i think i need to post this here........9405503699300028621361
Something just come over me......... God is that you, Please stop the voices...........


----------



## lwleaver (Jul 24, 2009)

Eagle eye, this is eagle 6, weapons armed, target acquired. drop your pants and kiss you ass good-bye. mwahahahahaha!!!

0309 1830 0000 3499 4953


----------



## Jimbo57 (Aug 15, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> I dont know but i think i need to post this here........9405503699300028621361
> Something just come over me......... God is that you, Please stop the voices...........


Nah, you just thought it was. Sounded like Pepin to me though!! :lol:


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Artist's Conception


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Not sure whats gonna happen here. But it looks like its gonna theres gonna be one hell of a crater someplace


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

piperdown said:


> Bombs away!
> 0308 2040 0002 4730 2319.....
> 
> and may God have mercy on his soul! :target:


Target sighted, locked on........payload released!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Something tells me this is going to get ugly...


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

oops


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

gjcab09 

jeepthing

Stench

fiddlegrin

danmcmartin

Jimbo57

baddddmonkey

tmanqz

Esoteric

piperdown

commonsenseman

jessejava187

lwleaver

Jimbo57

fuente~fuente

mg:  :mmph:  :mmph: mg:

ainkiller: ainkiller: ainkiller:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

That is one crazy list!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> That is one crazy list!


Found it on the bathroom wall at Ricks in Lake City. :kiss:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Found it on the bathroom wall at Ricks in Lake City. :kiss:


Crap! I knew that was a mistake! :shocked:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Wait a second.......I just realized my name is on the list! I dunno what's going on!

Is this another bombing run???


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

This place is crazy!!!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Found it on the bathroom wall at Ricks in Lake City. :kiss:


 Hey that 5 mins from me, Dave ill take you to the toys topless in bremerton where you throw poker chips at the girls and i swear to god they let you Smoke cigars in there and im not kidding its the best


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Crap! I knew that was a mistake! :shocked:


Yeah the cats out of the bag now so you might as well knmgw they were bored and decided bomb the guy who has the longest name on the board!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> Hey that 5 mins from me, Dave ill take you to the toys topless in bremerton where you throw poker chips at the girls and i swear to god they let you Smoke cigars in there and im not kidding its the best


Been there but it has been a long time, Oregon is a regular haunt of mine and they just passed the crap law. We use to love to go club hopping smoking cigars and catching up. really pissed the girls off though we were pretty cheap as we were more interested in the steaks and cigars. Oh we love the girls but the steaks and cigars were sure things. LOL


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Yeah the cats out of the bag now so you might as well knmgw they were bored and decided bomb the guy who has the longest name on the board!


Nooooo.......I don't believe you!

Just in case you're telling the truth, I can and will strike back!

:behindsofa:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Nooooo.......I don't believe you


Just flipping shit Jeff. I'm up late over medicated and tired but to tired to sleep, no telling what I may say. Good thing ever ones asleep. :focus:


----------



## Jimbo57 (Aug 15, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Found it on the bathroom wall at Ricks in Lake City. :kiss:


HaHa!! I've been on a lot of lists but that's a new one!!


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

smelvis said:


> ...bomb the guy who has the longest name on the board!


hmmmm.....interesting theory....


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

What the "SAM HILL'S" going on here--:faint:


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Rogue pilot...






9405 5036 9930 0033 4334 61


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

This is one hell of a confusing thread. The pictures kept my oddly interested to read all 3 pages though.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

:spit:


iRace559 said:


> This is one hell of a confusing thread. The pictures kept my oddly interested to read all 3 pages though.


I think this is a thread for those who hear voices, only they understand!ound:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Could not sleep---hearing voices---


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

I can't hear anything but the drone of the engine! lane:






9405 5036 9930 0034 3565 78


----------

